# How many times have you fallen off?



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

real dumps, the hard ones, probably 5 times


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

fortunately twice. Unfortunately no walking away. Now that I'm in the aarp group, I will do anything I have to to stay in that saddle. The ground is much harder and I don't bounce upon contact anymore  ! 

Started late in riding compared to so many of you. Have been riding for about 35 years now.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Twice so far...but I've only been riding for 2 years ;-) Both times I was bucked off!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Looks like I have 6 so far. Hehe. 

#1 - Slid off the side when turning a sharp corner at a gallop.
#2 - Horse bolted and I flew off. This one really hurt.
#3 - Refusal at a jump and I landed on my feet. It was pathetic really.
#4 - Cantering bareback in the snow. I wasn't hurt.
#5 - A second time, same day. 
#6 - Bucked off for unknown reason.

 I'm really glad I wasn't really hurt in any of them. I hope I don't have to make this list longer tho.

ETA: Oops, I didn't realize it said real falls. I guess I have really fallen off only 3 times.


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

Over a hundred. 
Keep in mind that I do allot of schooling, breaking and rebreaking.
And I seem to always get the loopy horses with odd behaviour.
Have had only 2 major accidents soo far so im pretty lucky really.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I've fallen off 9 times I believe. I'm not sure anymore. My young horse has a bucking problem!!
I've been riding for ~10 years


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

I've only fallen once off of a horse and it was head first into a tree.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

I've stopped counting. I've been riding for 6 years. You just have to "block" out your emotions and just get back on. My brain goes on auto-pilot to block out any emotional feelings when I fall and I get my horse, and mount up. It'll take some practice/time, but you'll get the hang of it. For example, when you are bombproofing/desensitizing a horse, you have to work little by little at it and then they are good as gold. Same scenario here, you just have to work at it. When you fall, you have to remember to relax and go with it, or else you get hurt bad when you tense up.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow. I must have really bad balance compared to you all! I've been riding nine years and stopped counting at 20! D=


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

um... well... let's just say... a ton...

I'm thinking how many horses I've come off of...?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Actually having the horse moving at more than a walk/trot, falling on my **** teeth chipping bone breaking falls? 2
Just being stupid and having the saddle on loose or the horse freaking out at a walk? more than I care to remember.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

maybe 4 times? I fell off like 3 times while jumping when I was probably 8 and I didnt fall off again until 8 years later =]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have been riding for all of my almost 25 years and I have lost count of how many times I have either fallen or been bucked off. The only times I was really hurt were

1) Shattered my left wrist when I was 9
2) Got bucked off on my head when I was 14, really messed up my neck
3) Fell off while loping bareback when my horse spooked and tore some tendons and ligaments in my left ankle.

I have also had countless bumps, bruises, and minor fractures (toes and fingers)


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been riding since mid-summer, but I haven't fallen of yet. *knock on wood*


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Aaah okay I'm going to list the ones I remember!

1. Bucked off Teddy at the trot: unhurt
2. Cantering Kira the first time, she got quick and I lost my balance: bleeding mouth cause it was they day after I had mouth surgery
3. Bucked off Will at the walk: wind knocked out of me
4. Bucked off Anna (mini) at the canter: hurt my arm
5. Thrown into a jump standard (we were cantering and the pony stopped dead, I flew over his shoulder): wind knocked out of me, sore back!
6. Bucked off Ricky after he bolted across the ring: sprained finger
7. Ricky refused: unhurt
8. Ricky refused again (same day): unhurt, but my instructor had to get on to get him over that jump!
9. Another horse was standing on the other side of the jump we were doing and they didn't get out of the way in time, I tried to pull out but Ricky got confused and dumped me on the jump: scrape on my side from landing on the top pole
10. Snow White crashed through the jump and tripped, I landed right in front of her but she stopped before stepping on me: unhurt
11. Cantering Snow White, she stops dead and puts her head down to eat grass that's poking under the rail: somersaulted over her head and crashed into the fence but surprisingly unhurt!
12. Jumping Ricky over a big oxer, I lost my balance and my stirrups, held onto his neck a litte too long before I fell: stepped on my leg and quite a scare as I saw hooves flash by my face!
13. Ricky refused: landed on my feet!
14. Bucked off Ricky, concussion and whiplash
15. Ricky refused: unhurt
16. Snow White refused: unhurt
17. Snow White refused again: unhurt
18. Snow White refused a third time (you should have heard me growl in frustration as I fell!): unhurt, but my instructor had to get on to get her over it!

That's when I stopped counting!! Those were from all my 9 years of riding... lol!! Btw Ricky is the one in my avatar picture!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Just some memorable ones
#1 First time cantering indoors, pony went FAST and I hit the wall
#2 Pony stumbled, summersaulted onto her back and I supermanned off of her, 6 inches from getting crushed
#3 ****ed bratty pony tried to roll with me, I kicked her butt so hard she NEVER tried that again!
#4 Same bratty pony refused at a show, dumped me over her neck, then jumped both me and the jump:shock:
#5 My horse backed into an electric fence, I went one way he went the other:lol:
#6 My horse spooked, ran into a standard then spun to get me off

That's just some of the ones I remeber, I've been riding 8 years? I think.


----------



## x3melissa (Jan 17, 2009)

riding candy in the field when i was like 7, she spooked, i fell off, and she took off down the road. candy is like dead quiet, but she's scared of motorcycles.

when we first got snow white she refused all the time, my old trainer helped me fix it and i think the last time she stopped in front of a jump with me was like 2 years ago. the only times i remember falling of of her was one day at ludwig's corner, i fell off three times in 13 hours:

1. someone else used her bridle and didn't adjust it back, so it was too small and she got mad and reared.
2. i was schooling and just..fell off. haha i dont know why.
3. in the middle of the classic, both of us got distracted and we jumped the jump weird and i fell off.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

too many to count and i've been riding for 11 years 

some that i can remember:
1. when i was 5 (my first year of riding) the shetland pony i was riding went SUPER fast and and i almost crashed into another pony. luckly she/he stopped and i landed on my feet  it was hilarious!
2. same shetland pony jumped 2 poles at the same time and i was not expecting it. fell right on them.
3. the horse in front of me spooked so the pony i was riding spooked too and i got winded (last year)


i've never got seriously hurt. only had wind knocked out of me. 

it said though that ur a true rider once u have fallen off


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I was bucked off when I was five years old and I was at a summer riding camp. Other than that, I havn't fallen off!  I've been bucked many times, but I havn't fallen off.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been riding for nine years and fallen off about fifty times or more! :lol:


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ive fallen off so many times, i lost count ages ago. Banjo use to be a huge pain in the butt and he would always buck or pigroot every time i rode him. I always got strait back on except one time i fell and landed on my head! that hurt and it was my first big fall.
Ive only fallen off chucky 2 times and one of them was major. He sorta mucked up and i went flying off the side and landed on my hip then hit my head. this was the worst fall i have ever had. this was a bit more than a year ago. i ended up on crutches for a while and to this day my hip still hurts. but as soon as i could walk proply again i got back on chucky. Nothing can keep me off a horse! lol!
Ive been riding for 6 years.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I've fallen off so many times, I lost count years ago. Then again, I tend to be a *bit* of a daredevil, and i'm always the one to put my hand up to ride the crazy horses. I love a good project :]

Also, mounted games is very fall inducing... Lots of hanging off the side of your horse at a flat gallop, jumping on while cantering, etc. lol.

Worst falls...

- My second MGA competition, leant down to get a ball out of a bucket and my pony took off. Went underneath him and ended up with a squashed foot, few broken foot bones. Apparently he went to great pains to avoid stomping on my head!

- New pony, had been abused and had major training issues. Was a devil for turning out from underneath you. Ducked left then right straight away. I was hanging off the side while he bolted, dad jumped in front to try and slow him so I let go, lucky thing as he bolted through a gap in the fence that I would NOT have fitted through. Ended up fracturing my tailbone, still gets sore occasionally and could be a complication if I ever want kids. Bleh.

- Coming in for a change over at a gallop (two horses gallop past each other, riders hand something off between them) Pony I was on was new at games and a bit weird in the head, and ducked in front at the last second. HUGE crash, both me and other rider did a few sommersaults before hitting the ground. No big injuries to me but I always remember it because the other girl was on my horse Wildey, and he pinched his radial nerve, which made him look like he had broken his leg. Very nerve wracking ten minute until he put weight on it again.

Also had the usual. ending up on the other side of/inside of a jump, Bucked off, etc.

Thems the breaks :]


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

mmmmmm..... to many times haha!


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

I think it's been about 10-15 times and I'v been riding for 7 years.


----------

